# Paul Mitchell Dog Shampoos



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I do some grooming on the side for customers and after visiting the Trade Show in Atlantic City this past week, they gave me some to sample. Haven't tried it yet, but wondering if anyone has?

Andrea


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oooooooh, I like the Paul Mitchell for people







Def. let me know how it works I might have to try that.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

tried the paul mitchell today on one of my grooming customers and it was LOVELY! I have talked to the company and have ordered quantity of the entire line if anyone wants. Almost everything generally runs about $10-15 and it's fantastic. The whitening shampoo is TDF and leaves the fur silky smooth and WHITE!

Andrea


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Ooohhhh I'm going to have to try it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Yeah! I saw them at the beauty-supply store (professionals only) and bought the whitening shampoo, the oatmeal shampoo, the waterless foam shampoo, and the ear and eye wipes and the body wipes for Luci. I really like everything so far! AND since I am lisenced, I get everything for wholesale prices. (I paid $5 for each product







)


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I pay $6. Yeah the whitenings great. you like the others too? t hey are sending me more samples. I am contacting CC too to see what wholesale is. I have a license as well.

Andrea


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just purchased the whitening shampoo and the oatmeal conditioner....we will see how it works!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You'll love it, Trust me! I'm carrying the full line for customers. You'll love it!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I am really excited about this John Paul Pet line. I use the human products and love them. I found them online, but shipping is rather high. I hope a store near me starts carrying them soon!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

x


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I just ordered directly from johnpaulpet.com Shipping was $7.95....I purchased 3 products 





> I am really excited about this John Paul Pet line. I use the human products and love them. I found them online, but shipping is rather high. I hope a store near me starts carrying them soon![/B]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

BEWARE: I Just got off the phone with Paul Mitchell's reps and Johpaulpet is a fake website and they are in the process of being sued. This is not the official site and please do not purchase from them. They counterfit his products and slap his label on them, they have made toys and claims that they are from JP Pet but they are NOT. They have killed many dogs and John Paul Mitchell is sueing them.

If you have any doubts call Paul mitchell..www.paulmitchell.com contact page. I did, and they informed me that Johnpaulpet.com is a counterfeit website! 

The REAL website is www.JPPET.com 

Andrea


----------



## kristina (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow great detective work! Thanks for catching that Andrea!!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> BEWARE: I Just got off the phone with Paul Mitchell's reps and Johpaulpet is a fake website and they are in the process of being sued. This is not the official site and please do not purchase from them. They counterfit his products and slap his label on them, they have made toys and claims that they are from JP Pet but they are NOT. They have killed many dogs and John Paul Mitchell is sueing them.
> 
> If you have any doubts call Paul mitchell..www.paulmitchell.com contact page. I did, and they informed me that Johnpaulpet.com is a counterfeit website!
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

> BEWARE: I Just got off the phone with Paul Mitchell's reps and Johpaulpet is a fake website and they are in the process of being sued. This is not the official site and please do not purchase from them. They counterfit his products and slap his label on them, they have made toys and claims that they are from JP Pet but they are NOT. They have killed many dogs and John Paul Mitchell is sueing them.
> 
> If you have any doubts call Paul mitchell..www.paulmitchell.com contact page. I did, and they informed me that Johnpaulpet.com is a counterfeit website!
> 
> ...










oh my! thanks for the warning!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

It's a scary thing for our little babies. Counterfeit products can be very harmful! 

I called John Paul up first and asked their distributer why they were selling their products for $10 on their site when retail is $12? She said they don't and that Johnpaulpet.com is fake..then I called Paul Mitchell's reps personally www.PaulMitchell.com contact page and they confirmed that it was true . Just wanted to make sure the info was correct and OUR distributers were telling the truth (They were at a trade show so I figured they were telling the truth) Anyhow they confirmed it. 

Scary thought. Paul Mitchell themselves informed me that the website was fake and the products were conterfeit!

JEEZ scary thought!

Andrea


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I just used my John Paul Pet products and I love them!!! They made her smell yummy and her coat feels amazing! I found that it didnt make drying her hair take as long...call me crazy, but thats what I noticed! LOL...


----------

